# Cadlights 70G Artisan II bonsai reef



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Equipment

Cadlights 70G Artisan II Aquarium with extra 3/4 hole drilled for drain 
Cadlights 70G Artisan II White Gloss Cabinet
Cadlights 30G Multi-Chambered Refugium Sump
Cadlights BR-1 Recirculating Bio-Reactor
Ozonizers Modded
Royal Exclusiv Mini Bubble King 160 Protein Skimmer
Ecotech Marine VorTech MP10w ES Water Pump x2
Ecotech Radion XR30W LED Light Fixture with TIR Lens Kit ,Will be intergraded with an Odyssea 24 light
Odyssea 24 inch 1x 250W DE HQI Bulb 15000K,2x 24W Super Actinic Blue,2x 24W Aqua Pink , Painted in White 
DIY Sump Led light
Marine Magic aquarium dosing pump - Triple ebay seller "50351188"
Liquid storage bucket for dosing pump, 3 rooms 1.5L*3 from ebay seller "xu_zi_wei"
Neptune Systems Apex Controller Package with WXM,Breakout Box,Lab pH/ORP/Salinity/Temp Probe.
Linksys wrt160n with DD-WRT firmware used as a repeater 
Tunze Silence Water Pump Electronic - 1073.050
Ipad 2 with apex app

Upgrade considering Rlss DC-5000 Pump and R10-i 10"Internal Skimmer www.rlss.ca

Please leave a comment and tell me what you guys think


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Have you bought the tank and cabinet from CADlights?


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

I just ordered mine too!!! the tank is awesome! just waiting for it to arrive...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, looks like a very expensive, but super cool system.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

$$$$. I bet this setup is at least 10X the cost of mine! Lol. Looks great tho!


----------

